# Peacock bass question



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Fish off the bank. Don't waste your time bringing the Gheenoe. 
Way more fish to catch from shore, especially in small community lakes.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Structure like culverts and bridges. Fast retrieve.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Man you guys kick ass. Thinking we will start by the airport. Good idea?


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Good area. But weekend may be crowded with jet skiers. If I don't fish broward I start down by snapper creek.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you all. We'll give em hell and I'll let you know how we do tomorrow night. I owe each of you a beer.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Rays fan, how did you do?


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Not good bro. We drove a lot and got kicked out of EVERYWHERE. I hooked one but he came unbuttoned.It was also windy as hell. Sounds like a lot of excuses but I didn't know where the hell to start. Plan on trying again with a much better plan


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I aborted launching at Biscayne Bay on Sunday when I couldn't get my Garmin to work and drove north to paint it black's spot to catch my first peacock. Fiesty fish! Caught around ten between me and a friend from Pompano Beach. Unlike largemouth bass it seemed they prefer to be away from cover.


----------

